# Disque dur interne "Macintosh HD" introuvable



## kent1642 (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Imac, 

Configuration:
Mountain Lion (OS X 10.8.3) 
Processeur 2,66 GHz Intel core 2 Duo 

J'ai installé le logiciel Autocad ; ce logiciel a gelé la fenêtre de l'ordinateur durant son utilisation et j'ai été obligé de tout éteindre manuellement en restant appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage. 

Résultat : Au redémarrage mon ordinateur m'affiche un point d'interrogation qui clignote. Je choisis donc de réinstaller l'ordinateur à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine. Le problème est que l'utilitaire ne me propose pas mon disque interne comme choix mais seulement les disques durs externes. Ayant besoin de mon ordinateur j'ai choisi de le réinstaller sur mon DD externe. 

Cependant je souhaiterai retrouver mon disque dur interne qui n'apparait nul part, ni sur le bureau ni dans l'utilitaire de disque. ( Au démarrage mon ordinateur m'affiche un message d'erreur : " Le disque inséré n'est pas compatible > éjecter > ignorer > formater ". Je ne sais pas si ce message à avoir avec le fameux DD interne ) 

Auriez vous une solution pour rétablir l'ordinateur tel qu'il était. Ou simplement pour rétablir le disque dur afin de réaliser une clean install et repartir sur de bonnes bases. 

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Si le disque n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, c'est mauvais signe. Il est probablement mort. Il faudra certainement le remplacer...



kent1642 a dit:


> [...]( Au démarrage mon ordinateur m'affiche un message d'erreur : " Le disque inséré n'est pas compatible > éjecter > ignorer > formater ". Je ne sais pas si ce message à avoir avec le fameux DD interne ) [...]



Ce message apparait normalement que pour les CD/DVDs, avez-vous un disque dans le lecteur optique? Si c'était le disque dur, il devrait normalement le détecter dans l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si le disque n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, c'est mauvais signe. Il est probablement mort. Il faudra certainement le remplacer...
> 
> Ce message apparait normalement que pour les CD/DVDs, avez-vous un disque dans le lecteur optique? Si c'était le disque dur, il devrait normalement le détecter dans l'utilitaire de disque.



On se calme, si il a ce message, c'est que le disque interne est bien là, et qu'il apparait dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais qu'il ne le voit pas, parce qu'il cherche la partition montée dessus (partition, au bas mot endommagée, vu le message qui ne concerne certainement pas un disque optique), partition qui est morte.

Donc, kent1642, il te reste à partitionner ton disque interne (même pour y mettre une seule partition) et à lui redonner exactement le même nom que celui qu'il portait précédemment, ensuite tu pourras y restaurer ta sauvegarde Time Machine. Les paramètres pour le partitionnement sont 1 partition, tableau de partition GUID (le bouton "Options", en bas), et format MAc OS étendu journalisé, et en haut, n'oublie pas de lui remettre le même nom que précédemment).


----------



## lestyle (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,

j'a essayé de résoudre ce petit problème mais j'ai pas réussi 
pourriez vous m'aider svp je suis impatient de changer le disc standard en administrateur svp et merci infiniment 



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS S A B R I N A           499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------

